# Take pictures outside or through window



## towhead (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi everyone-Don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet, but my best pictures of bottles-especially clear embossed-are taken outside-put the bottle on the deck rail or on top of a tall chair and aim the camera towards the sky-through the bottle-if that means kneeling down.... Same with inside, put in front of a big window....has worked wonders for me.  Hope this helps !  (Don't aim towards the sun!)


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks it does help. I have had some trouble getting embossing on clear bottles and jars to show up!

 sc


----------

